# R.I.P. Arthur Miller



## Maeglin (Feb 12, 2005)

Best known for his plays, "Death of a Salesman" and "The Crucible," the popular playwright died last night at the age of 89. Farewell, perhaps he died as Willy Loman dreamed, with a pair of velvet slippers by his bed, surrounded by friends.
So long, Arthur.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 16, 2005)

Good night, o genius. *bows head*


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 16, 2005)

My old school, The Lakes School, broke from its long tradition with Gilbert and Sullivan to stage The Crucible in 1973. Miller's passing is a sad loss.


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 18, 2005)

This link will probably die within the next 24 hours, but hopefully someone interested in Arthur Miller will catch it before then.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/aod/networks/radio4/aod.shtml?radio4/northsouthdivide


----------

